# Looking for Rimless Aquarium



## Zchalk (Jan 28, 2021)

I think I've exhausted all the locations in the GTA, haven't been able to find something that is in-stock and the cost/quality is reasonable. Looking for a tank 48"x20"x20" with a white stand (ADA style). Any suggestions of stores I could look at?

So far what I found:

Waterbox. Way overpriced. Even when they had their Blue day sale it was super expensive when you factor in the shipping. 
Magical Aquarium Club (Yi Dang aquariums). OK priced but something tells me if I have any issues, they may not warranty it. Their stands are cheaply made.
Flourish Aquariums (CADE aquariums). Probably what I'm going to end up choosing. Not really a fan of the aluminum style stand. There is a 2-3 month wait time as they wait for more to come in stock.
Big Al's Aquarium (Seapora aquariums). Reasonably priced but out-of-stock and not the right size. The aquariums don't sit flush on the Aqualantis stands as they were made for rimmed aquariums. The AquaEl (Polish made aquariums) was actually nicely priced and the stand was really great quality however the aquariums have this ugly silicone glass that goes the length of the aquarium. The AquaEl was not designed to be rimless but instead have a cover that sat on top to cover the silicone glass.
Planted Aquaria (UNS aquariums). Who knows how much it going to cost. Waiting for a quote. For some reason their aquarium stands cost $800? Why? I can go to a custom cabinet maker and have it built for cheaper.
Going direct to China (the source of all these tanks). A third of the price but I would have to contend with unknowns such as import/insurance fees and port charges. It's not bad but is it worth my time to save a few dollars if something goes wrong. I would also have to wait 1-2 month for it arrive by boat and rent a van to grab it from the Toronto Port Authority.


----------



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

where are you located?


----------



## Zchalk (Jan 28, 2021)

Pounder007 said:


> where are you located?


Close to downtown.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

LOL, same position. The AquaEl was a great value for sure, but that glass bar was a deal breaker. I cannot find decent rimless for freshwater. I likely going Waterbox


----------



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

OK. Let me see what my suppliers have available. I will get back to you this afternoon.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

It seems WaterBox had a price increase. Maine X 110.4 went up $300 CND.


----------

